# OKI C610 Issue with Self Weeding Paper



## sorumdesigns (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello! i bought an OKI C610 in February. i was told by the seller that the best self weeding paper on the market for the OKI C610 was the WOW 7.7. I am having so much trouble with this paper. It prints great but when removing the background the image never comes out right. It always leaves color behind. Since I primarily do text it is very important that the entire image is correct. Can anyone help or recommend a better self weeding paper?
Thank you!


----------

